# Happy Canada Day!



## Sythen (1 Jul 2012)

Have a great Dominion Day everyone!


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Jul 2012)

Happy Canada Day from Kabul, everyone!


----------



## cupper (1 Jul 2012)

Happy Single Payer Nationalized Health Care Canada Day from Washington DC :cdnsalute:


----------



## armyvern (1 Jul 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!

Classified - _Oh Canada_

Yep, we like our beaver.  ;D


----------



## larry Strong (1 Jul 2012)

Happy Canada Day


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Jul 2012)

Happy Canada Day, and a "Stay Safe" to troops deployed overseas (not JUST in Afghanistan).


----------

